# Bait hive pickup and cut-out - same premises



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Another great video, Pat. That was a good sized cut-out!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Litsinger said:


> Another great video, Pat. That was a good sized cut-out!


It was more trouble than it needed to be.

I appreciate the kind comments and taking the time to watch this stuff. 

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

PatBeek said:


> It was more trouble than it needed to be.


What do they say- it always takes longer and costs more?

You've got this cutout routine down cold- you always make it look easy.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Litsinger said:


> What do they say- it always takes longer and costs more?
> 
> You've got this cutout routine down cold- you always make it look easy.


Admittedly, the transfer to the aquarium hive went well.

The ones in the wall between two floors at the apartment complex, not so much, lol.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

wow, tough one. Thanks for posting. Always enjoy it. J


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Fivej said:


> wow, tough one. Thanks for posting. Always enjoy it. J


Thanks !!

If I would have known ahead of time that they didn't build comb inside the top bar nuc, I may not have placed them in the top bar aquarium hive.

I had to cut that comb off in order to lift the lid.

Anyhow,I was just assuming it was going to be a bunch of top bar comb inside.

But at the same time, I'm glad I did. It's really cool having that aquarium hive active.

.

.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for another interesting video Pat! I'm going to have to subscribe to your YouTube channel.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Hogback Honey said:


> Thanks for another interesting video Pat! I'm going to have to subscribe to your YouTube channel.


Thanks so much !!

If you are a masochist and want to subscribe to my channel, by all means do...lololol...

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

This is a neat idea, Pat. I imagine with a bit of adaptation, us folks in more Northern climes could make interesting conversation pieces in our homes with the same basic idea. Thanks for posting.

Russ


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Litsinger said:


> This is a neat idea, Pat. I imagine with a bit of adaptation, us folks in more Northern climes could make interesting conversation pieces in our homes with the same basic idea. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Russ


Yes, the whole battle with cold is not something I ever want to encounter.

Hive beetles are our battle down here.

.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

PatBeek said:


> Yes, the whole battle with cold is not something I ever want to encounter.
> 
> Hive beetles are our battle down here.


... Or you can move to Kentucky and deal with single-digit lows in the Winter and hive beetles in the Summer. The best of both worlds .


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Pat, how close are you to Naples?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

JRG13 said:


> Pat, how close are you to Naples?


3 hours away.


----------

